# Femto tank? World's smallest tank.



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures of the day: 22 February 2011 - Telegraph


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> what is this supposed to mean?


There is a link you can see... Nano... pico...I guess this one fall under femto


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oh wierd, the link wasnt there before it just had 3's
thats a really small tank lol


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

well, water changes would be easy!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks overstocked.....needs a 2217


----------

